# Worldmark Moab?



## Mongoose (Apr 1, 2022)

Has anyone been to the Worldmark Moab since it opened last month?  Love to hear details or a review.  Thanks!


----------



## CO skier (Apr 1, 2022)

The resort opened for WorldMark arrivals yesterday, so it is early for any reviews.  In the meantime, the following site has more detailed information on the units at Moab than I can find as a member using the WorldMark website.



			https://www.ehotelsreviews.com/ho7972223/the-moab-resort-worldmark-associate/en/


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 1, 2022)

CO skier said:


> The resort opened for WorldMark arrivals yesterday, so it is early for any reviews.  In the meantime, the following site has more detailed information on the units at Moab than I can find as a member using the WorldMark website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ehotelsreviews.com/ho7972223/the-moab-resort-worldmark-associate/en/


Thx! It looks great.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm here now, checking out tomorrow. I will submit a review this weekend after I get home.

Talked to the assistant mgr at the pool today, she said 20% occupancy now, 50% starting this weekend, 75%in June, then 100% by September is the plan. They are still shaking out starting issues, like the hot tub jets weren't working, today was the first day they worked for us.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------

